# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Swing] Les meilleurs look and feel pour Java

## soulhouf

bonjour,
je cherche de jolis look and feel pour java, si vous en connaissez n'hsitez pas.
merci d'avance

----------


## zoullou

Salut,

Il y a Synthetica qui n'est pas mal du tout. Tu peut le tester via l'application Java WebStart.

A+

----------


## Gfx

Essaye Alloy, JGoodies Looks et Synthetica.

----------


## soulhouf

merci beaucoup pour les rponses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## soulhouf

en faisant des recherches j'ai vu qu'il y a un look and feel qui s'appelle " Quaqua" et qui represente le look and feel des Mac OS.
ma question est: est ce que c'est possible de trouver ce mme l&f pour windows et linux?

----------


## sinok

Quaqua permet justement d'avoir le l&f mac sous un autre OS, c'est son but.
Et comme on fait du java, pas de soucis de portablilit

----------


## SheikYerbouti

Question qui tue !
existe t-il encore sur le march des LAF compatible 1.3 ?
(ne pas se moquer  ::nono::  )

----------


## sozie9372

Pour un look and feel style mac os, il y a liquid look and feel...
Mais le site de rfrence je le connais pas, alors voici un lien vers des look and feel en pagaille  :;): 
http://www.javootoo.com
+++
Ju

----------


## soulhouf

merci beaucoup 
sinon Alloy est payant malheureusement  ::(:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Question qui tue !
> existe t-il encore sur le march des LAF compatible 1.3 ?
> (ne pas se moquer  )


Dans ceux cits ci-dessus, quaqua et alloy sont compatibles et 1.3, par contre synthetyca demande la 1.5 et JGoodies look demande la 1.4

----------


## Kiboumz

Bonjour,

J'ai tlcharg synthetica et je n'arrive pas  l'installer.

Quelqu'un pourrais-tu m'expliquer tape-par-tape comment faire stp ?

Merci
a+

----------


## SheikYerbouti

> Dans ceux cits ci-dessus, quaqua et alloy sont compatibles et 1.3, par contre synthetyca demande la 1.5 et JGoodies look demande la 1.4


merci, c'est cool  ::ccool::

----------


## Gfx

Quaqua ne fonctionne que pour Mac OS X. Son but est de corriger les dfauts de l'implmentation offerte par Apple. Il existe un projet similaire pour Windows, WinLaF. Lui aussi corrige seulement des dfauts, il ne s'agit pas en tant que tel d'un look and feel complet.

----------


## SheikYerbouti

Rh !!!....

pas de solution PC, gratuite et compatible 1.3 donc !?  ::?:

----------


## Gfx

Essaye Kunststoff. Il se fait vieux mais il est quand mme assez sympa bien qu'un peu froid.

----------


## SheikYerbouti

> Essaye Kunststoff. Il se fait vieux mais il est quand mme assez sympa bien qu'un peu froid.


Ok, j'essaye de trouver  ::ccool::

----------


## soulhouf

> Quaqua ne fonctionne que pour Mac OS X. Son but est de corriger les dfauts de l'implmentation offerte par Apple. Il existe un projet similaire pour Windows, WinLaF. Lui aussi corrige seulement des dfauts, il ne s'agit pas en tant que tel d'un look and feel complet.


je l'ai tlcharg l: http://www.randelshofer.ch/quaqua/download.html
et a marche  merveille sur Windows  :;):

----------


## aimer_Delphi

Merci a vous tous.

----------


## JoeChip

> en faisant des recherches j'ai vu qu'il y a un look and feel qui s'appelle " Quaqua" et qui represente le look and feel des Mac OS.
> ma question est: est ce que c'est possible de trouver ce mme l&f pour windows et linux?


Sinon, il y a 

```
UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName()
```

Du coup t'as un l&f correspondant  celui de l'OS...

----------


## deathness

Synthetica est simpa en effet, mais j'ai un souci au niveau des menus : ceux-ci sont colls les un aux autre.

----------


## Rayane151991

comment faut-il faire pour utiliser un look and feel ? autrement dit comment l'intgrer  mon application ?

----------


## wax78

Une petite recherche sur le site t'aurais permis de trouver facilement ceci : http://java.developpez.com/faq/gui/?...alitesAWTSwing qui repondra a ta question.

----------


## olitank

Une autre look and feel:
https://github.com/olitank/LookAndFeelMetalizer
A tester

----------

